# Is anyone making my e-reader covers/sleeves to sell?



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

I keep getting requests to make them, or refer to someone who makes them.... I'd love to give any of you who make them referrals!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I enjoy making the sleeves but the covers not so much.  But I'll do it.  You can refer them to me.  I'll send you my email by PM.


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, great! She wanted a sleeve! I will give her your email address!


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

I like to make the covers better than the sleeves  I sell them in my Etsy shop.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Lizz said:


> I like to make the covers better than the sleeves  I sell them in my Etsy shop.


Lizz, that's funny, you like making the covers better than the sleeves. I'm exactly the opposite, I prefer making the sleeves!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I love making both - and have done some as sets.


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

Lol. I think it's just because I actually use the covers more. The purse I have is perfect for just having the cover, I can toss it in there. If I had a bigger purse, I think I would have to learn to make those sleeves in a hurry!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Lizz said:


> Lol. I think it's just because I actually use the covers more. The purse I have is perfect for just having the cover, I can toss it in there. If I had a bigger purse, I think I would have to learn to make those sleeves in a hurry!


Lizz, I always use a cover for my Kindle, and I've made a few of the fabric ones, but I've found I prefer something more substantial as a cover. I just don't care for the "flimsy" feel of the fabric covers. I wish I did like them, I would have one for every season, every day of the week.......


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

You know the REALLY sad thing...? 
I have only made my nook ONE cover. The same one that is in my picture on the listing.


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Lizz, I always use a cover for my Kindle, and I've made a few of the fabric ones, but I've found I prefer something more substantial as a cover. I just don't care for the "flimsy" feel of the fabric covers. I wish I did like them, I would have one for every season, every day of the week.......


I felt the same way about floppy when I made the first one. I changed the line up a little bit though so that they would be nice and solid. It supports the booklight, which is what I wanted. Mine are stiff. My machine is probably going to protest soon since I sew that sort of thickness and stiffness. Bah! Just gives me an excuse to buy a new one 

At least you sewed a real pretty one strawhat. That is a bit depressing though. Lol. I am sick...I have made a bunch, to sell of course, but I kept four. That's kind of a lot for one little Kindle. I kind of hope they never come out with a new Kindle, then I will have to make four whole new ones


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Lizz said:


> I felt the same way about floppy when I made the first one. I changed the line up a little bit though so that they would be nice and solid. It supports the booklight, which is what I wanted. Mine are stiff. My machine is probably going to protest soon since I sew that sort of thickness and stiffness. Bah! Just gives me an excuse to buy a new one


So tell me what you did to make it stiff. There is no way I could attach a book light to the ones I've made.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I put plastic sheets and felt inside the covers I make. That makes them stiff enough to clip on a light and you can handwash them.
The sleeves I make are big enough to put a Kindle in a case in.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I make the sleeves, and sell them in my Artfire store (link in siggie).  Both my parents requested sleeves for Christmas.  Great pattern, strawhatbrat!


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

I can make the covers.

Though, I've also changed the lining/padding materials and use neoprene foam inside of mine.  I'll have some in my etsy store next week (after finals are over) but can also do custom ones too.


----------



## OhioSarah (Dec 7, 2010)

I make the covers here are the ones I've made for myself. Feel free to send anyone along. I'm getting an ArtFire store started as well.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v616/ohiomom2/PICT0221.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v616/ohiomom2/PICT0223.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v616/ohiomom2/Reviews/PICT0152.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v616/ohiomom2/Reviews/PICT0153.jpg


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

OhioSarah said:


> I make the covers here are the ones I've made for myself. Feel free to send anyone along. I'm getting an ArtFire store started as well.


I like your covers, Sarah. Do you put any kind of stiffener in them, other than interfacing or batting?


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I like your covers, Sarah. Do you put any kind of stiffener in them, other than interfacing or batting?


Sorry for interrupting all you lovely artists, but I'm still looking for a custom slipcover for my Amazon lighted cover. I love the Amazon cover as far as practicality but it is sooooo boring and soulless. It looks like it shouldn't be that hard but what do I know? I can't sew a straight seam.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

unknown2cherubim said:


> Sorry for interrupting all you lovely artists, but I'm still looking for a custom slipcover for my Amazon lighted cover. I love the Amazon cover as far as practicality but it is sooooo boring and soulless. It looks like it shouldn't be that hard but what do I know? I can't sew a straight seam.


OK, OK, Mel, I hear you! I'm going to be sewing up a storm beginning on Thursday of this week, so let me play around with it and I'll get back with you.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> OK, OK, Mel, I hear you! I'm going to be sewing up a storm beginning on Thursday of this week, so let me play around with it and I'll get back with you.


 My plaint has been heard. I know there are several people here interested in such an item.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

unknown2cherubim said:


> My plaint has been heard. I know there are several people here interested in such an item.


Here are some of the things I have been doing recently:

Sleeves that hold Kindle in a cover (tested with the lighted amazon cover)

















Hard cover with inserted plastic sheets and felt as padding








interior of this cover








hard cover with inserted plastic sheets and felt for padding (the interior of this one is pink, for the back I used washed out denim)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

manou said:


> Here are some of the things I have been doing recently:


Love your work, Manou. Your sleeves are especially pretty!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you Patricia - it's an honour coming from you  
The back of the sleeve with the girl on it is made from the back of an old pair of jeans - with the pocket still on...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

manou said:


> Thank you Patricia - it's an honour coming from you
> The back of the sleeve with the girl on it is made from the back of an old pair of jeans - with the pocket still on...


What a neat idea! Then you could stick your light in there, or charger, or your keys.....


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> What a neat idea! Then you could stick your light in there, or charger, or your keys.....


That was the idea behind it. I tried it first on the covers, but they are not wide enough. It does work with ipad covers though


----------



## TabbyMom (Dec 16, 2010)

strawhatbrat I'm new around here.  Where can your pattern be found?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

TabbyMom said:


> strawhatbrat I'm new around here. Where can your pattern be found?


TabbyMom, here's the link to her shop. http://www.etsy.com/listing/62575608/padded-e-reader-sleeve-sewing-pattern?ref=sr_list_1&ga_search_query=kindle+cover+pattern&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=&order=&includes%5B0%5D=tags&includes%5B1%5D=title&filter%5B0%5D=handmade This is the sleeve pattern.

Here's the cover pattern: http://www.etsy.com/listing/62925761/padded-nook-nook-color-new-generation?ref=sr_list_2&ga_search_query=kindle+cover+pattern&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=&order=&includes%5B0%5D=tags&includes%5B1%5D=title&filter%5B0%5D=handmade

She emails you the pattern, so you have it pretty quickly. I've made both of them, they are pretty easy to understand. I stumbled on the sleeve pattern instructions the first time, got confused, but it finally got through my brain! I'd be glad to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## TabbyMom (Dec 16, 2010)

OH good.  I had seen these on Etsy. I have asked for them for Christmas.  Glad to know that they are popular here!


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

unknown2cherubim said:


> Sorry for interrupting all you lovely artists, but I'm still looking for a custom slipcover for my Amazon lighted cover. I love the Amazon cover as far as practicality but it is sooooo boring and soulless. It looks like it shouldn't be that hard but what do I know? I can't sew a straight seam.


Me too!! I love my lighted cover, I use the light almost every day, but I'm bored with the cover. Is it possible to make a slip cover that will still provide access to the light? And not cover the buttons? I'd buy several if there is a way.....


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, Whidbeyislandgirl, you might be pleased to hear that I'm working on a slipcover for the lighted Amazon covers. I made one last week and sent it to a friend (from KB) to try out. It still needs to be tweaked a little, the one I made is a little too tight, and I want to add a lining to it and probably a snap closure, but it's still in the prototype stage right now. I'm going to have some extra time next week so I plan on working on it again and send it to my friend to try out. I'll post a couple of pictures here of what I did. Please remember this needs some tweaking and perfecting to make it more attractive. The Amazon cover I have is non-lighted, so in some of the pictures, I stuck a piece of cardboard there to take the place of the light. The area where the light extends and retracts is simply left open, and finished with a hand stitched buttonhold finish. My first thought was to put some type of closure there, but once the slipcover is actually in place, it's pretty tight on the corner and really is no place or room for a snap or anything. My friend who tried it out said it worked very well the way it is. Please let me know what you think of this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

So Gorgeous!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Very pretty Patricia!

You must change the cover of your kindle twice a day. You have so many beautiful designs.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, that really brightens up that cover!


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh excellent!!! I'm so happy. I'll buy several! When are are happy with your design anyway. Would you let me send you fabric to use? Yeah! If I give you my email can we chat about this? So cool....


----------



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

Where did you get that skin? I have looked at so many skins and when I saw yours I fell in love with it!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

harpangel36 said:


> Where did you get that skin? I have looked at so many skins and when I saw yours I fell in love with it!!


Roxanne, I designed that myself and had Decal Girl make it for me. I would be glad to share the jpg file with you, then you can send it to Decal Girl and have one made. What color Kindle do you have? I also designed this same skin with a slate gray background, to match the graphite Kindle. Send me a PM with your private email and I'll send you both of the files, or just this one on this thread if you want. Tell me which one you want.


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Well, Whidbeyislandgirl, you might be pleased to hear that I'm working on a slipcover for the lighted Amazon covers. I made one last week and sent it to a friend (from KB) to try out. It still needs to be tweaked a little, the one I made is a little too tight, and I want to add a lining to it and probably a snap closure, but it's still in the prototype stage right now. I'm going to have some extra time next week so I plan on working on it again and send it to my friend to try out. I'll post a couple of pictures here of what I did. Please remember this needs some tweaking and perfecting to make it more attractive. The Amazon cover I have is non-lighted, so in some of the pictures, I stuck a piece of cardboard there to take the place of the light. The area where the light extends and retracts is simply left open, and finished with a hand stitched buttonhold finish. My first thought was to put some type of closure there, but once the slipcover is actually in place, it's pretty tight on the corner and really is no place or room for a snap or anything. My friend who tried it out said it worked very well the way it is. Please let me know what you think of this.


That's awesome!


----------

